# soft claws



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Our house is pretty well all hardwood. There are a few scratches, but not that many. I don't mind them, I think they add character to the house.
After our previous dog Willie went to the bridge, I found it comforting to see those scratches, kind of like something he'd left behind to remind us of our time with him.


----------



## CrisGolden (Oct 10, 2012)

I wouldn't mind a few scratches if I owned the house, however, since we will be renting I need to do everything I can to minimize the any damage. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Use a lot of area rugs. I'm also military and know one couple that was renting who had small dogs and the landlord was trying to bill the couple for all of the wooden floors to be replaced. If you do take the house, make sure you document the condition of those floors prior to moving in.

Is the picture in your signature by chance taken in Illinois? The housing looks familiar.


----------



## GoldenPeach (Nov 1, 2012)

I was a receptionist at a clinic who used and administered soft paws on cats, I never heard any problems but I would go with carpet runners.

Sheila


----------



## CrisGolden (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes that is base housing on Scott Afb during the airshow this year. Are you here too?


----------



## CrisGolden (Oct 10, 2012)

I have been researching it and I am going to trim her nails every week and see if I can get them short enough that I don't here them on the floor. I will be doing some carpets and runners but I don't want to cover the whole floor, it is so pretty. The hardwood is only in the living room so I think that helps some, in that she will not be coming in from the back yard straight onto it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I use them on my cat to keep her from slicing up Bella. I put a set on right before we picked Bella up. I think she's on her 4th set. 

It's a challenge to get them on. I get bit a lot. She doesn't like them, but that's just too bad. She would do some serious damage to a puppy without them. I would never have her de-clawed. She's never been destructive. Just mean to the dog. Bella still wants to be her friend though.


----------



## havana13 (Jul 15, 2012)

You could use a dremel after you clip the nails to smooth them down, reducing scratching. You can also dremel them a bit every few days to try and work them back. The vein in the nail will recede if you keep up on clipping/dremeling. I have three goldens and hardwood floors and the scratches are minimal.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

CrisGolden said:


> Yes that is base housing on Scott Afb during the airshow this year. Are you here too?


I was there from 2009 to 2011 and still have family in the area.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I have hardwood floors and I'm pretty sure there is no damage to my floors and if there is it's minimal but I think it's smart you're looking at options since you're renting... I don't know anything about soft claws but I think the dremel is a good suggestion as long as you're consistent  We are military too


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

You know, I agree with the others. I use a dremel tool once a week, and the claws never even come close to touching the floor. They would have to be awfully long for it to be an issue.


----------



## CrisGolden (Oct 10, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> I was there from 2009 to 2011 and still have family in the area.


Cool! We arrived April of 2009 and leave here in Dec.


----------



## CrisGolden (Oct 10, 2012)

For now I am going to try clipping them every few days and see if I can get them shorter. Thanks! I do not have a dremel but my mom is sending me the grinder that just has a spot for their nail to fix through to try.


----------

